

A new type of social network: Wormhole links MIT and Stanford - spravin
http://articles.boston.com/2011-08-22/business/29915401_1_stanford-university-wormhole-cafes?

======
dholowiski
This post: [https://engineering.stanford.edu/news/wormhole-connects-
stan...](https://engineering.stanford.edu/news/wormhole-connects-stanford-and-
MIT) has a picture.

~~~
spravin
More pictures (Wormhole launch party at the Stanford cafe):
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/stanfordeng/6323012297/in/photo...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/stanfordeng/6323012297/in/photostream/)

